# Mendota DXV 45 blower not working



## sblat (Oct 27, 2020)

My blowers completely stopped working the other day. I can here the heat sensor click to turn it on, but the fans do not come on.
How can I trouble shoot this?  The company who installed wants $150 for first 30 min and $30 every 15 min after.  Plus parts.  I’m hoping there are some things I can check to see if blowers need to be replaced, or if it may be a connection, or anything else. Thanks for any help


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2020)

Trace the wiring.  
Is there power at the receptacle? 
Is the wiring good & attached to both sides of the snap disk? 
Is the wiring good & attached to the Rheostat?
Is the wiring good & attached to the blower?
Here's your schematic...


----------



## sblat (Oct 27, 2020)

I checked all the connections and vacuumed all the dust and cobwebs out. Everything looked good.  Fired it back up, heard the “click” when it gets up to temp, and nothing.  Am I to assume the fans are bad?  Does anyone have a good place to look for them online?  Cheapest I have found is $150 each. Could it be there thermostat switch?  I bought a new one and tried this afternoon but maybe I placed the wires on the wrong prong?  It’s a magnetic style I bought on amazon. Thanks for continued help!

Steve


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2020)

Did you pull the wires off the rheostat & touch the contacts together?
You will have to do that AFTER the snap disk closes ("tink"). 
That will rule out the rheostat...


----------



## sblat (Oct 27, 2020)

I believe this is the rheostat, correct?  Which wires would I pull and touch to each other?  I what is the result I’m looking for?


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 27, 2020)

So did you haver check power at the outlet ??


----------



## sblat (Oct 27, 2020)

Nope, but did now and it has power!


----------



## sblat (Oct 28, 2020)

not sure what to do to check the rheostat with the wires having the caps/ plugs on them.  Anything else I need to check, or should I order new blowers?  Thanks


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 29, 2020)

The wiring in your pic is different. Is that the reostat? You posted a picture of the back side of it... its really simple a reostat only has 2 wires that go to it. Do what he is saying is disconnect it and jump them, same with the heat switch. By doing this you are isolating the potential problem to just the blower. Then plug it back in.  Be careful this is house current and know your limits.


----------



## sblat (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. I have a friend bringing a multimeter so I can the rheostat and the thermostat. Hopefully I can use that to check each blower as well. Will post results. Thanks


----------



## sblat (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok, I am still having trouble with the damn blowers. I bought two new blowers, hooked them up and still nothing. I have a multimeter, but I have no freaking clue on how to use it, or what mode it needs to be on for me to check the rheostat and the thermostat. Any help?  I’m close to breaking down and hiring an hvac company to finish it up. It is really nice to have especially with us all home. It’s nice to keep house temp down and burn this on and off all day. Thanks for any help!!


----------

